# Just Peachy!



## devin (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is a look I did on Sunday, just hanging out with the family.















Face: Dark MSF, nw35 studio finish concealer
Eyes: Peppier e/s(limited edition), vanilla, orange, deep damson, motif

Cheeks: Nars Taj Mahal, Blunt to contour
Lips: Cushy l/l, Ravishing l/s, Sockhop l/g


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Fabulous!! Love Love this!! Great color combo!  U look Ravishin'


----------



## caitlin1593 (Dec 16, 2008)

love the color combo!
gorgeous girl!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous! 
Your makeup is beautiful & flawless!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 16, 2008)

Your brows are FIERCE!


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 16, 2008)

i love this! you look great!


----------



## nunu (Dec 16, 2008)

gorgeous!


----------



## deabella (Dec 16, 2008)

the color combo is brilliant! i'm such a wuss when it comes to peach on the eyes, but my... that's beautiful on u!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 16, 2008)

Another lady wth sass. Your looks are always hot as well. Love it...


----------



## aziajs (Dec 16, 2008)

I really really like your brows.


----------



## n_c (Dec 16, 2008)

Flawless...as usual!


----------



## dcmo (Dec 16, 2008)

So pretty, you look gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 16, 2008)

i love the lips


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 16, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! Those colors! Too damn beautiful!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 16, 2008)

absolutely love this!!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 16, 2008)

That is gorgeous!  I love your entire face. Beautiful


----------



## TDoll (Dec 16, 2008)

This is gorgeous! I love it.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 16, 2008)

amg! this is amazing!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 16, 2008)

This is really beautiful, accent on the eyes is really sharp.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Dec 16, 2008)

beautiful!that lip color is gorguzzz on ya!


----------



## bluebird08 (Dec 17, 2008)

You look amazing...


----------



## amishmethlab (Dec 17, 2008)

I love motif but I think it looks better with your coloring than mine.


----------



## rbella (Dec 17, 2008)

You are so talented!  This is really, really gorgeous!  I love it!


----------



## LoveMakeup4Real (Dec 17, 2008)

Extremely gorgeous, love this look!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 17, 2008)

your eyes look awesome, the whole thing is well...pretty freakin fantastic


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 17, 2008)

*that. is. jaw-droppingly... HOT!! *
ps wuts on your lids? (i don't know what Peppier and Motif look like, so I can't figure the technique out lol)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 17, 2008)

This look is stunning!


----------



## makeba (Dec 17, 2008)

your beautiful. i love everything! the lip color is hawt!!! i gotta get those lippies


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous colors on you; love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 17, 2008)

this is a stunning look. I saved it in my inspiration folder


----------



## GlitterGeet (Dec 17, 2008)

Ooohhh I love this look! The shape is awesome.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 17, 2008)

Love Love Peach!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 17, 2008)

u are workin that shit!

beautiful!


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 17, 2008)

Fabulous!!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 17, 2008)

pretty....


----------



## damsel (Dec 17, 2008)

omg! you look fantastic!


----------



## devin (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you so much sweeties!! You all are too kind!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## ajannasmom (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooo...yes, this IS Just Peachy!!! Love it. We look almost the same complextion, and I've been using NW45 for years...hmmmm, maybe it's time for me to rethink...you look amazing. LOVE the eyebrows. What did you use on them??


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 17, 2008)

love this!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 17, 2008)

you rock!


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 17, 2008)

Love it! You are one pretty lady, gorgeous skin and now I MUST have ravishing. You are wearing this entire look so well.


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I love the shape!


----------



## devin (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_




*that. is. jaw-droppingly... HOT!! *
ps wuts on your lids? (i don't know what Peppier and Motif look like, so I can't figure the technique out lol)_

 

Thank you so much!

Vanilla on the inner third, Peppier next to vanilla, Orange next to Peppier. Motif is on the browbone.


----------



## fillintheblank (Dec 18, 2008)

Lovely! I especially love the eyebrows and those lip colors on you.


----------



## devin (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ajannasmom* 

 
_Oooo...yes, this IS Just Peachy!!! Love it. We look almost the same complextion, and I've been using NW45 for years...hmmmm, maybe it's time for me to rethink...you look amazing. LOVE the eyebrows. What did you use on them??_

 

Thank you!

I fill them in with espresso eyeshadow using the 266 brush and then go under the base of them with nw35 concealer using the 242 brush. If the ends are sparse I use spiked to fill in the ends.


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 20, 2008)

So glad you did another FOTD. I love your looks.


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 20, 2008)

i love love love this these are some of my fav colors


----------



## MissCreoula (Dec 20, 2008)

Gorgeous! And your skin is flawless


----------



## jollystuikie (Dec 20, 2008)

Your makeup is beautiful & flawless!


----------



## prettysecrets (Dec 21, 2008)

you have beautiful eyes and all around beautiful facial features!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 21, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Dec 21, 2008)

seriously, though. you look AMAZING.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG you are so talented, could you please do a tut on how to cut your crease i want to learn so badly please!!!! thank you and happy new year.


----------



## Xenofobi (Jan 1, 2009)

That is gorgeous. And I love your eyebrows. ^^


----------



## joey444 (Jan 1, 2009)

Gorgeous look!!!


----------



## ruthless (Jan 1, 2009)

Love this ! Wish I could cut my eyes in like that


----------



## nongoma (Jan 1, 2009)

This is stupidly crazily fabulous. Flip! HOW DO YOU DO IT?! When I grow up in my make-up skills I wanna be just like you!!!!!


----------



## piN.up (Jan 1, 2009)

I like your brows!! And the shape of your crease in the last pic is gorgeous, love it!!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 7, 2009)

omg my i love this i was wondering if you could do a tut on this? i love it.


----------



## PreciousOne (Jan 8, 2009)

Devin this is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ellesea (Jan 8, 2009)

you did such a good job with the color combo and blending!!


----------



## MrsPackMan (Jan 8, 2009)

that's beautiful!!  

hey, i remember seeing you at Rice one time i think.  i love all of your looks!!!


----------



## ksyusha (Jan 8, 2009)

great!!


----------



## aziza (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_




_

 
Basically lol. That Peppier is so gorgeous on her!


----------



## nikki (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful!!!  These colors look gorgeous on you!!


----------



## devin (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you again sweeties!! I appreciate your comments!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Jan 13, 2009)

You are a very pretty lady and this look is lovely! The colours work really well on you and your blending is flawless.


----------



## ZoZo (Jan 13, 2009)

So cute!!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 14, 2009)

beautiful! im really liking the coral/peach eyeshadow looks i see on here! ive never done a peachy eye


----------



## Margolicious (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Feb 15, 2009)

DROOOOLIN!!!! This is sooo hot!!!


----------



## natjotua (Feb 15, 2009)

i loooooves it! coral is mos def your color!


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 1, 2009)

peach look so beautiful on you. could you do a tut or please tell me the order in which the colors was placed on your eye? I was also wondering if you could recommend a color to replace peppier if i do not own it? thank you so much for your time. you are an amazing artist.


----------



## franimal (Mar 1, 2009)

SUPER pretty! You are totally wearing style warrior earings


----------



## miss angel (Mar 2, 2009)

your make up is beautiful!


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 3, 2009)

haha ^^ i was about to say the same thing about the style warriors earrings!


----------



## AliVix1 (Mar 3, 2009)

i LOVEEEEEEEE it!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 4, 2009)

I love your blending skill.

You look beyond beautiful!


----------

